# Going to Vancouver, BC in January - Where to eat



## MontezumaBoy (Oct 19, 2017)

Help with Vancouver Restaurants would be much appreciated - will be there the 2nd weekend of January before I am off skiing ... 

Any thoughts/ideas/food would be cool - nothing is 'off the table' ... obviously given the large Chinese and Indian communities I can see that being a draw but it is one of the best cities I have ever had the good fortune to spend time in (just been a while) ....

I will be downtown ... not far from Stanley Park. Will travel for great food though ...

Also open to any suggestions for a cool cocktail / speak easy / whatever / kind shtick ...

Thanks,

TjA


----------



## BrianT (Oct 19, 2017)

Phnom Penh for their chicken wings, Go Fish for Fish&Chips, and Earnests for Ice Cream!


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Oct 20, 2017)

Thank you sir!

Tom



BrianT said:


> Phnom Penh for their chicken wings, Go Fish for Fish&Chips, and Earnests for Ice Cream!


----------



## E56789 (Dec 22, 2017)

Hope I'm not too late with this.

The Sardine Can on Maple Tree Square at the east end of Gastown for Tapas.

Mamie Taylors on the Edge of China Town "Inventive American comfort fare & craft cocktails served in a rustic-chic space with taxidermy."

Via Tevere close to Commercial Drive for great Neopolitan pizza and a killer Arugula salad.

Odds Society on Powell St is a craft distillery that has a cocktail bar that showcases their products.

That doesn't even begin to scratch the restaurant/bar scene in Vancouver but it should get you started. Hope you enjoy your time here>


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Dec 22, 2017)

Thx - you have two weeks to spare (up the weekend of Jan 13) - Very much appreciate it Mr/Ms/whatever E56789!



E56789 said:


> Hope I'm not too late with this.
> 
> The Sardine Can on Maple Tree Square at the east end of Gastown for Tapas.
> 
> ...


----------



## gringoze (Dec 23, 2017)

I'm not from Vancouver, but when I go, the first place I always run to is Granville Island. Solid places to eat, something to do, and some of the product at the vendors stands can make a foodie cry of joy. Will make you wish you had a kitchen in your hotel room. 

I set off the smoke alarms in my room cooking Lamb, and then put too much detergent in the dishwasher and went all Brady Bunch laundry room scene in my room. I guess the hotel wished I didn't have that kitchen. 

Enjoy. Great City.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 24, 2017)

boulevard oyster bar , 845 burrard street... if you like seafood. you'll thank me!


----------

